# could i keep rbs and a pike piranha?



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

can it work?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

From what I've heard No. But you could try it but I wouldn't.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Mind telling me why it wouldnt work?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

They are too aggressive and will pick on you rb.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus don't mix, ever (except very, very few exceptions...)! The first are solitary fish, the second live in shoals.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

nope, the elongatus would kill the red belly in a day or two


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

supernate said it all a definate no no


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hmmmm thats a good question?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

So what happens if the rb bites the elongatus head off in a day just like it would do any other fish, isn't that kind of reaching saying that one species is more vicious than another species? I need some facts not opinion. Help us out here! :laughlong:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think these fish will live together sucsessfully.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> So what happens if the rb bites the elongatus head off in a day just like it would do any other fish, isn't that kind of reaching saying that one species is more vicious than another species? I need some facts not opinion. Help us out here! :laughlong:


you like to ruin posts here dont you









Elongatus are much faster and agile than a red belly, I have never seen a red belly that has the tenasity of an elongatus either, elongatus are an ambush and overpower with speed attacker, reds are a overwelm in a pack attacker, big difference when they are in a tank one on one


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

sooo True.. im with nate all the way, I can almost completely rule out the scenario of the RBPs ever getting the better of the elongatus... Serras such as Elongatus, Brandtii, Rohms completely obliterate pygos of equal size. They are more agile, more aggressive, more inteligent, and more :veryangry:!!! If someone doesnt agree, feel free to send me the pygo of your choice for my brandtii tank







.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"you like to ruin posts here dont you" Actually I go for a bit more facts than what I have been reading from your posts.

Lets see; "Elongatus are much faster and agile than a red belly, I have never seen a red belly that has the tenasity of an elongatus either,"

So what you are saying if I get this right, since you have NOT SEEN IT therefore it is FACT and EVERYONE IS WRONG? How many elongatus have you tested this theory on?

Don't say your friends told you cause that is not fact. I think your just saying it cause the person that sold you fish said it and your just repeating what he says. I think you owe it to this forum after you made such outrageous remarks to our board scientist that you now have to back up your stuff.

"elongatus are an ambush and overpower with speed attacker, reds are a overwelm in a pack attacker, big difference when they are in a tank one on one"

So where's your proof? ready to sacrifice a red larger than your elongatus for science to prove it or better still lets make them of equal size? or is it gonna be another, "you can believe it or not". Not to impressed with your glee club, seems they can't think for themselves since every post you make your choir sings your song.

"Serras such as Elongatus, Brandtii, Rohms completely obliterate pygos of equal size. "

So give us the proof! All I know is they bite fins, that's not exactly messing up a pygo.

"If someone doesnt agree, feel free to send me the pygo of your choice for my brandtii tank "

Hey you two are the one's pushing stuff off as some kind of science. Its up to you 2 to prove it. Let's see your research and then we can give it to Piranha Science to see if what you are saying is scientifically sound. It's your science, not mine.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The reason why in the aqurium this scenario would most likely play out is that RBPs are naturally going to want to shoal with the other Ps they see, just like they do in a mixed pygo tank...maybe we are generalizing a little bit too much with the other info... but most aggressive serras do not want anything to do with shoaling with another P. ( Eventhough the other RBP was much smaller, remember seeign the video of the spilo downing the RBP as soon as it hit the water?) This suprise attack would be the best argument for my scenario. Imagine Russia's trust of Hitler before he invaded them... they never saw it coming, although eventually there was just to many for a small army to crush. I dont see how these posts that disagree with what is being said here are ruining a thread as we are just trying to prevent someone from doing somthing without thinking of the most likely outcome in an Aquarium, which is dead fish and lost money.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It is common knowledge throughout the hobbyists world that this mixture will not work. The elongatus will eventually kill the rb because the rb doesnt mind seeing other piranha in the tank.....

No proof is necesssary here as this experiment has been tried a hundred million times by hobbyists all over the world, and in the end, the serras always need to live by themselves.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If you want scientific proof it also says basically the same thing on OPEFE.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You people are cracking me up  
Basically what it comes down to is who would get in the first fatal bite, because he did not ask about 1 red and a elongatus, he asked about reds and an elongatus. If the elongatus attacked and in the fight he got a large wound the other reds would probably attack him. I am not saying which are more aggressive because I have seen some pretty bad reds.
And as for the branditi taking out any pygo, I think your branditi is only 7" so I dont think it would pose much of a threat to a 14" piraya or yellow natt. I am not saying it is not a bad ass or anything but come on, we are talking about fish that all have the weapons to kill just about anything they set their mind too and if you little dude starting picking a fight with a large pygo I dont think it would have the balls to finish it.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> If someone doesnt agree, feel free to send me the pygo of your choice for my brandtii tank .


if i could only send you Johns Ternetzi


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

How big is it? Do you have any pics?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> > If someone doesnt agree, feel free to send me the pygo of your choice for my brandtii tank .
> 
> 
> if i could only send you Johns Ternetzi


My thoughts exactly.


----------

